# Newbie Questions: RCI Points, Weeks, and Floating [merged]



## Sarahndipity (Jul 20, 2011)

Hi folks. 

First, thank you so much for this board. I have learned so much in the past few days of research from your community. You are all most awesome. 

My husband and I have an opportunity to purchase a timeshare from a private seller for a resort we go to annually and love (Smugglers Notch, VT). We've sat through their timeshare presentation but knew that private sellers were a better option. 

We're looking at a very nice price for an in-demand ski season week for a 2 br. I'm trying to find out some information and I was hoping someone might point me to some links or explanations as my searches have not yielded much. 

1. Points vs. Weeks: the unit is an RCI Weeks unit, not Points. I know that I can enroll in the Points program and can have both, and I know that each system has their favorites. Do you know of a straightforward comparison explanation? 

2. Points/Weeks Value: The timeshare we're looking at has an annual fixed and a floating week. Is there a way to find out the value of the floating week? I looked at the points value chart for Smugglers Notch at RCI.com, and found the fixed week is listed at 91k, and the lowest possible points value on that chart was 36,500. I figure the float has to be 36 or slightly higher. Am I daft for presuming so?

Thank you!


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jul 20, 2011)

RCI has 2 points systems. The current view here is the Weeks version of points (called TPU or Points Lite) is with a conversion cost and work as well or better than the older RCI points system (like the 91,000 pt value you mentioned - TPUs are like 16,24,36,55 values (why it is called Points Lite)).


----------



## Sarahndipity (Jul 20, 2011)

Oh! Thank you - that is very helpful. Is there a way to confirm the TPU/Points Lite value of the unit I'm looking at?

I had a conversation with a nice gentleman at RCI who took my call even though I'm not a member, and said that the week and unit size I'm looking at had a trading power of 24, and the floating weeks were 15 on average. 

In order of worth, he said, the most valuable weeks were 51, 52, 7 and 9 -- and we're looking at a week 9 unit.


----------



## DavidnJudy (Jul 20, 2011)

Sounds like you talked to a nice Vacation Counselor.

And yes he is right (mostly). Week 9 will get you 24 TPU in 2012 (actually 23 at this point). And in 2013 week 9 will get you 27 TPU.  Both numbers are very good and should get you a lot of great trades in RCI.

Week 51 in 2012 only gets you 14 TPU and 16 TPU in 2011. This is not a high week. Stay away from it.

But Week 52 gets you 47 TPU in 2011 and 2012.  And will get you just about anything in RCI (except really really tough trades like NYC Manhattan Club.) Consistently high.

Week 7 is crazy - In 2012 it gets you 24, BUT in 2013 it gets you 57 TPU - that is Outstanding!  Reaching Manhattan Club levels. Looks like most of the time Week 7 is President's day week which must be super high demand. but in 2012 it is week 8.

I was using unit AH-14 which is a Sunday check-in.

If I use B-10 which is a Saturday check-in, then Week 7 is 57 TPU for both 2012 and 2013. I guess it depends if Week 7 is on president's day which it looks like it is most of the time.

I would say the best week is week 7 followed by 52 followed by 9 (or any other winter week.)  If you can grab a 7 or 52 then do it, otherwise grab the 9 if you love the resort.  27 TPU will get you some great trades.


----------



## DavidnJudy (Jul 20, 2011)

By the way, if you have the unit number and week, someone on here can check it for the next 2 years. (2012, 2013 OR 2011,2012)

Points shouldn't vary too much Unit to Unit though.  It is more the size (2 bed) and the week.


----------



## Sarahndipity (Jul 20, 2011)

WOW - thank you for the offer! 

The unit is Willows 5, Week 9, Smugglers Notch (RCI #300). 2BR, 2 BA. 

Thank you so much for the assistance!


----------



## fishingguy (Jul 20, 2011)

*a little more general info...*

You've got some good info already. So I thought I'd expand a bit on the weeks vs points aspect of things, and specifically how it relates to the property you are considering.  

Smugglers Notch is an RCI Points resort, which means it has already sold conversions of some units, into RCI Points.  You can pay a price to get the unit you mentioned converted into the 92K points, but it will be very expensive. Especially since, you can watch eBay and get an already points converted unit for next to nothing, and it really wouldn't be worth it.

Because Smugglers Notch is an RCI Points resort, you cannot do what is called a Points For Deposit (PFD), like you can with a non-Points resort.  (Of course you'd already need to have another points converted timeshare and an RCI Points account anyway, to do this.)  So you only really have two options with that property: use it in RCI weeks (points Lite), or pay to have it converted into points (which I don't advise).

We have the majority of our TS in RCI Points, but also have a few in RCI Weeks [points Lite]. The way we travel we use both to our advantage, and I like to think we eek' out the best from both systems. 

I like to think of RCI Points properties as having an averaged value based on general seasonal supply and demand -- it seldom varies over time. Whereas, RCI Weeks properties are based on the actual supply and demand of when you make a deposit, and when/what you are making an exchange into -- which can vary significantly with time.  

Both ownerships can have certain specific advantages; depending on what you own, where and when you want to go, how far ahead you plan your vacations, individual travel preferences, specific strategies for exchanging, etc.  I can't say one is necessarily better than the other from a general standpoint.  But it might be depending on how/when you travel, how much effort you can put into planning/prep, the cost of the units you own maintenance fees], the inventories available for exchanges, and so on.


----------



## Sarahndipity (Jul 20, 2011)

This perspective is very helpful - thank you! I feel like I am learning a new language sometimes with timeshares!

If we can plan a year in advance or so, and know which weeks work best and can be flexible on destination, will Points Lite work for us, do you think? We have young boys, so our vacation options are always better with a condo w kitchen, and anywhere there's a beach, pool, nearby zoo, and God willing a Waffle House nearby, too.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jul 20, 2011)

If you are buying this winter Smuggs week (and you family will enjoy it), it sounds like you are following a favorite MANTRA here - buy where you will stay 75% of the time.

As for buying into RCI Points, cheaper to buy a trader else where - if YOU must have an RCI Points account.

Next, when you go back to Smuggs, be PREPARED for the Wyndham sales force. They are very presistant. Wyndham is very good at twisting the truth. You can most likely deposit your high season Smugg week and get 2 or more vacations via RCI Exchanges without converting to Wyndham points (think another $15,000-25,000) contribution to a sales department.


----------



## e.bram (Jul 20, 2011)

Generally owners or prime weeks don't convert to points. They use or rent. So, points owners(RCI or Wyndham) will their choice of dog weeks.


----------



## Sarahndipity (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks for the warning, Linda! I appreciate that. I'll be prepared for the Wyndham folks when we're next there.


----------



## DavidnJudy (Jul 20, 2011)

Sorry I didn't get back sooner. I am guessing Willow is W. So I used W-13 2 Bedroom, Week 9.

The TPU for that week is 24 max (23 due to late deposit) in 2012, and 27 TPU in 2013.

(FYI: RCI will reduce your TPU if you deposit within 275 of checkin. And the closer to checkin you deposit the more the TPU goes down. Week 9 2012 is within 275 but not much so you lose a point.)


----------



## fishingguy (Jul 20, 2011)

Sarahndipity wrote:


> if we can plan a year in advance or so, and know which weeks work best and can be flexible on destination, will Points Lite work for us, do you think? We have young boys, so our vacation options are always better with a condo w kitchen, and anywhere there's a beach, pool, nearby zoo, and God willing a Waffle House nearby, too.



A lot depends on where your trying to go, when you are looking to go on your  vacation, and the size of the unit you are looking for.  For instance, some resorts or areas may be very difficult to exchange into, and may require you to start looking up to 24 months in advance.  Vacationing during school holidays can be especially troublesome in certain areas, since everyone wants to go with family at these times to the beach or other very popular destinations.  It won't take you long to identify areas/resorts that might be a problem getting into -- there is a lot of knowledge in the old posts in the forum.

Yes, Points Lite will work fine, but the earlier you can start planning the better chances you have of getting exactly what you want for major/important vacations.  In addition, you may want to watch for bulk deposits on your targeted resorts; the sightings part of the form can help in this case.  If you can get an internal resort group preference for booking an internal exchange, that may also give you an edge.

Along the way you'll likely have more questions about specific resorts, areas, when to start looking, etc.  TUG is a great place to ask for insight or help; there are a lot of members willing to share info and experience.


----------



## Sarahndipity (Jul 21, 2011)

Thank you for the TPU figures! That is very awesome of you. 

And thank you fishingguy for the advice. I'm figuring Disney can be tricky, as can school breaks.


----------



## Sarahndipity (Sep 19, 2011)

*After you buy the resale [How to open RCI Acct.]*

Hello folks! 

Thank you for all your advice in the past months. My husband and I have successfully purchased our timeshare from a private seller and we are so excited. We can't wait to use our week and go skiing next year. 

My question is, though, how do we sign up and become RCI members so as to do tricksy magical things with our other week? If I go to the RCI website, they want my membership number to register - which I don't have. Is this something the resort will provide? Does anyone have any advice for us?

Thank you very much!

Sarah


----------



## fishingguy (Sep 20, 2011)

*just give them a call*

Sarah,
To open a new weeks account, all you need to do is call the RCI Weeks number 1-800-338-7777.  Then follow the telephone menu to get to a vacation counselor (VC) or New Account Representative; and explain to them that you'd like to start a new membership.  Also ask them if they are offering any discounted prices for a new membership, it's worth a try....

During the process, you will get a membership number, and info on how to register/activate you account for the website.  Don't be afraid to ask how this all works.


----------

